# sun protection maclaren - any tips?!



## daisydoo

Hi ladies 

Does anyone know if there is any sort of sun canopy you can get to fit a maclaren quest buggy?

We bought it a couple of weeks ago and whilst we preferred to Silver Cross pop as it had extra sun protection with a pull-out visor thingy on the hood the reviews were terrible so we got the maclaren. I bought the parasol but its totally useless with a toddler like Oliver as he keeps grabbing it and pulling it off :wacko: it also turns out he WILL NOT wear a hat this summer so I am flapping a bit as he's a bit of a baldy like daddy.

I'm even happy to take buggy back and change it for a different one if someone can recommend one that has a longer hood / sun canopy with it!!

Any help gratefully received xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilicat

Apparently the "Buggy Sail" Silver Cross do fits on most strollers so I am planning to get one second hand on eBay when I have the cash. We also have a Maclaren. 

There is also Shade-A-Babe
https://www.shade-a-babe.co.uk/
Which is what I would get ideally but they are pricey.


----------



## Floralaura

We have one of these, like the one above but cheaper..they are often on offer too. Have used mine on a icandy, Luna, silver cross pop, a maclaren and a cheaper stoller and it fits every one so will fit yours too. They are really good..x
LINK TO ONE BUT IF YOU GOOGLE RAYSHADE THERES LOTS OF PLACES THAT SELL THEM
Ooops sorry about the caps lol



https://www.mothercare.com/Summer-I...dp/B003XQUDVO?extid=google_product_extensions


----------



## Eala

I'll second the recommentation for the Shade-A-Babe, they are fab :thumbup:


----------



## ames_x

Deffo getting one of those Rayshades thanks so much for this thread :thumbup: I have a Maclaren and have been wondering about this because my LO hates the sun in his face, shame they dont do differant colours as I have a green pram :(


----------



## Poppy7

I have a Maclaren Quest and use the ray shade thingy too. It's great as it fits on my 3 wheeler too and you can pull it down as much as you need to :thumbup:


----------



## daisydoo

Thanks all xx will try either a summer ray shade thingy or one of those silver cross surf thingies looks ace too xx thanks xxx


----------

